# american giant homer



## abluechipstock

here's my new pair of giant homers, these guys are huge, i already love the breed, sampson and delilah, delilah is the bigger of the 2, they are moulting so look a little ratty, i got them from a master breeder in oh, can't wait to get some show birds from these guys


----------



## spirit wings

oh wow those are cool!.. and so is your rooster..lol..


----------



## egpigeon

very nice breed, thank you


----------



## abluechipstock

spirit wings said:


> oh wow those are cool!.. and so is your rooster..lol..


thanks and that's rocky the rooster, he's a millie cochin rooster, he patrols mine and the neighbor's yard, she gets mad when i pen him up because he and henny visit them everyday for bread LOL!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Pretty birds! Too bad Mille Fleur doesn't come in pigeons, LOL  Such a pretty color. I had some d'Uccles in that color but the hawks took them out. Would love to get some mille fleur cochins but I'm a bigger fan of the standard sized ones. So I'm waiting for those to get stabilized, haha  I really want some mottled standards but I've only see one person with them, and I don't believe they ship hatching eggs!  Some red browns would be nice too. They are still a work in progress but the guy I saw that had them, looked like he was doing a really good job.


----------



## sport14692

I fell in love with this breed also earlier this year. I have 25 of them and hope to produce plenty little ones


----------



## abluechipstock

these birds are from joe braun, eastern vice president of the agh club, i hope with his tutaledge i can develope a family of show pigeons of my own


----------



## USA4thewin

How big are they ? heavy I mean


----------



## abluechipstock

Probably 2 pounds. They are twice as big as my biggest homer


----------



## sport14692

How are your Giants doing?


----------



## abluechipstock

they're doing fine, i just had 2 grizzle hens shipped in from jim plowdery, hoping this year i'll actually get some babies, i had one hatch but it died, i still need to do the fostering deal with them, at least to get a few babies


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

they do look big.


----------

